# eminim



## Mindlevery

Hi,

What does the following mean?

*Üşümezdik eminim.*

Thank you in advance!


----------



## dudasd

I bet / I am sure we wouldn't be cold. (Native speakers, please check my translation.)


----------



## Volcano

*I am sure we wouldn't feel cold*


----------



## zorspas

dudasd said:


> I bet / I am sure we wouldn't be cold.


----------



## Mindlevery

Aham... Thank you very much everyone! 
So "eminim" means "I'm sure".
I will take note on this. ) Useful expression.


----------



## Volcano

Mindlevery said:


> Aham... Thank you very much everyone!
> So "eminim" means "I'm sure".
> I will take note on this. ) Useful expression.



*Yes, eminim - I am sure, emindim - I was sure...*


----------



## Mindlevery

Ah, thank you Volcano!

And how do you ask: "Are you sure?"
Like "*Emin misin?*"
?


----------



## Volcano

Mindlevery said:


> Ah, thank you Volcano!
> 
> And how do you ask: "Are you sure?"
> Like "*Emin misin?*"
> ?



*Yes, you are right*


----------



## pinkandbliss

Yes, the translation "I am sure we wouldn't be cold." is true. Compeletely right.


----------



## Mindlevery

So "üşümezdik" is Past Conditional? 
(Actually I have to tell I am always in trouble with English designation of different grammatical elements. )


----------



## chrysalid

Mindlevery said:


> So "üşümezdik" is Past Conditional?
> (Actually I have to tell I am always in trouble with English designation of different grammatical elements. )


 
I think, you might call it past aorist, if that term ever exists!


----------



## Volcano

Mindlevery said:


> So "üşümezdik" is Past Conditional?
> (Actually I have to tell I am always in trouble with English designation of different grammatical elements. )



*Dışarda olsaydık, eminim üşümezdik - If we were out, I am sure we wouldn't feel cold

Kar yağdığında biz üşümezdik - When it snowed, we didn't use to feel cold*


----------

